# frustrating first day



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am trying to setup my new 1124. I'm only looking to flatten out my sub. I've got REW readings that I feel are solid. The problem is that after the filters are applied, the difference is unimpressive. The green line is unfiltered, the blue is with filters applied. The peak is smoothed out, but not nearly flat. It's an SVS sub, and should be able to go flat close to 20Hz. Am I doing something wrong, or is this the best I can get? Please help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, we need just a little more info, What measuring mic are you using for starters and do you have the calibration file loaded for that mic?


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

RS meter. Yes, I loaded the cal file.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Are you measuring at the seating position or close to the sub?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you calibrated the soundcard in your PC?


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

Seated position, five feat from sub. Yes, sound card is calibrated.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What equalizer are you using for the sub?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

BFD 1124.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Then I assume you don’t have any kind of filter in place rolling out the lower end. Most SVS subs have no problem getting down 20 Hz or lower, which means you simply have a honkin’ peak at ~35 Hz. 

IMO, you need to see if you can re-locate the sub. You have a 20+ dB differential between your worst peak and trough (@ 35 and 45 Hz respectively). That’s more than can reasonably be equalized. You need to get that differential down to something in the 10-12 dB range before equalizing. That’s the only way you’re going to be able to realize (and enjoy) that 20 Hz extension.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

Good advice, thank you. I'll experiment with location a bit this week. Fairly limited by the WAF, however.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Also, what are the dimensions of your room, including sub and seating, so we can tell if the peaks/nulls are room related.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

Solved!!! Thanks to help from the Shack. Experiments with location helped a little, but as I said, choices were limited. Then, I tried changing MY position! Turns out that my favorite seat is the worst in the house. The massive 35Hz peak turned out to be not much of a peak at all. My seat had a massive null at the bottom end, and flipping the phase took out the dip in the 45Hz region. Now the BFD gets me the graph below. Will experiment further in the future to go flatter, and/or try a house curve. For now, though, a whole new world! firing up Tron Legacy quickly confirms the change. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, huge improvement! :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------

